# Jumping goats



## nuk_nuk_that_goat (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey I was wondering if any of you guys could give me any tips about jumping my goats.

Examples:
•how high they should jump.
•how many days can you work them on jumping in a week.
•etc.

Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do you mean by jumping your goats? Why are you having them jump?


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat (Jan 9, 2015)

I mean like a horse lots of people do it!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Training goats to jump obstacles on command is fun and I guarantee you'll wear yourself out running around with him before he gets tired from it! As far as how high they _should_ jump... well that depends on how big a nightmare you want to create. I had a big Alpine/Nubian wether who was trained to jump a four-foot fence on command but who could jump a lot higher when he wanted to go someplace. I once watched him clear a six-foot gate from a standstill.

With that in mind... are you sure you _want_ to teach your goats to jump fences? It's fun while you're doing it, but you might create a major headache for yourself down the road. Goats who are good at jumping are really hard to keep contained.


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat (Jan 9, 2015)

I have already started its almost been a year training them. Okay. And how do you teach them to jump the fences without leaches on?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Never heard of anyone training their goats to jump  Here thats the last thing we encourage.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> Never heard of anyone training their goats to jump  Here thats the last thing we encourage.


:ROFL: :-D 
Yes, they are usually too good at jumping. But I suppose training them to jump on command could be a way of making lemonade out of lemons. They do love to jump, so if you can take advantage of that in some way, that's great. Getting them not to jump on or over things you don't want them to could still be the biggest challenge. What have you been having them do for the last year?


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat (Jan 9, 2015)

Well he jumps over 2 & half feet. I have tried to do off leach jumping and that's what I'm really asking questions about really..... Or just any tips cause I need some help.. Haha


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

nuk_nuk_that_goat said:


> And how do you teach them to jump the fences without leaches on?


I learned the hard way that having a goat that jumps high is not a good thing. My 4-foot jumper had to be kept on a tether for several years because there wasn't a fence that would contain him. That's not a happy way for an animal to live. Please ask yourself: what plan do you have in place for when your goat learns to jump out of his pen?

Word to the wise: if you teach your goat to jump, stick with low obstacles! Training them to do it without a leash is pretty easy. Just use a voice command every time they go over (like "Jump!"). Give a treat after they've landed. Pretty soon you can just walk up to the fence, point to it, and tell them "Jump!" If your goat knows he'll get a cookie, he'll jump over it (unless jumping isn't his thing--I have one like that). I haven't trained a goat to jump over fences while standing far away from it, but I imagine if you start close to the fence then take a step back, point, and reward when he jumps it shouldn't take long for him to get it. Just keep increasing your distance from the fence a little at a time.

Once again, please, please be careful how much you work on this trick!! The last thing you want is a perpetually loose goat!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That sure sounds interesting! My grandson would like something like that. He has a 4-H pack goat trainee! Good luck with your off leash training.


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat (Jan 9, 2015)

Damfino said:


> I learned the hard way that having a goat that jumps high is not a good thing. My 4-foot jumper had to be kept on a tether for several years because there wasn't a fence that would contain him. That's not a happy way for an animal to live. Please ask yourself: what plan do you have in place for when your goat learns to jump out of his pen?


My goats fence is 8-foot high and there is no way he will jump over that.


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat (Jan 9, 2015)

Goats Rock said:


> That sure sounds interesting! My grandson would like something like that. He has a 4-H pack goat trainee! Good luck with your off leash training.


Its really fun! But take baby steps when training them! And thanks!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

nuk_nuk_that_goat said:


> My goats fence is 8-foot high and there is no way he will jump over that.


When a goat can't jump it, he'll climb it  . No but seriously, some goats just can't be contained once their jumping skills have been awakened. If he ever tests your fence, you'll need to reinforce it somehow! I know a lady who had to put netting over her 7 foot enclosure, because the buck was a climbing master...


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat (Jan 9, 2015)

True.


----------

